# Original 68-9 Endura bumper



## Poncho pwr70 (1 mo ago)

Hello all from St. Louis. I'm new to this site. I have had the privilege to have had a 68 G.T.O. in the family. My Dad owned a (original) white but repainted black 68. She had torque for miles! I learned how to drive a stick in that car & later on how to make the darkest set of posi marks in her. She was wicked on the 1-2 shift. Sadly though he traded it to his brother for an original orange 440 69 Roadrunner, which was nowhere near the car as the poncho, imo. I had the opportunity over the summer to aquire a nice 68/9 original endura bumper to mount on the wall of my bar. But she's a hefty piece. That being said I'm not going to hang it. Im trying to put a figure on it that's fair to pass onto someone who may need this very piece. I've seen prices from $500 to $1,500. So I don't have a clue as to what it's worth. It's straight, no chunks missing. It does have tiny spider cracks here & there. idk if thats the original color on it. It's just the bumper nothing else. Im in the St. Louis area if that helps with figuring price. It's kind of
































in the way and don't want it to get messed up laying around. Hopefully this part can live the good life once again blasting down the road. Thank you all in advance for your time.


----------



## Poncho pwr70 (1 mo ago)

Guess no one is in need of this item judging by the lack of responses. Back in the corner of the garage it goes.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Too bad you're not in SoCal. Not that I need one but good originals are hard to come by.


----------



## Poncho pwr70 (1 mo ago)

O52 said:


> Too bad you're not in SoCal. Not that I need one but good originals are hard to come by.





O52 said:


> Too bad you're not in SoCal. Not that I need one but good originals are hard to come by.


Thats what I havè discovered but I guess good originals aren't super hard to come by just yet. I know this is GTO stuff but I also have an original pristine 67 to 70, (well idk actually) firebird chrome front bumper that's smaller but In the same style as the endura bumper. I'm looking for the right size etc. L.E.D lights to use for headlights but dimmer and mount that whole deal in my bar. Its way lighter than the.GTO endura so I'm not worried about it falling.off the wall and decapitating someone! Lol


----------

